# ..........



## Claymore (27 Aug 2016)

......


----------



## AES (27 Aug 2016)

Another excellent Intarsia Brian. It, (and your comments here) go well with the excellent points you made in a recent post from someone looking how to find a market for his stuff.

=D> 

AES


----------



## donwatson (28 Aug 2016)

Great stuff again Brian.
Unfortunately the shops we have around here seem to be full of cheap chipboard furniture, but we keep looking.

take care
Don W


----------



## Claymore (28 Aug 2016)

......


----------



## Claymore (28 Aug 2016)

.......


----------



## finneyb (28 Aug 2016)

A life-sized wild goat??? 
I assume that you do have a buyer

As usual owl is excellent

Brian


----------



## n0legs (28 Aug 2016)

Brilliant work =D>


----------



## Claymore (28 Aug 2016)

.......


----------



## ChrisR (29 Aug 2016)

Top work again, Brian.
=D> =D> =D> 

Chris.


----------



## bigbob1 (29 Aug 2016)

Really nice Brian I would love to have the skills to do this. Do you make the pattern from a picture and if so how?


----------



## Claymore (29 Aug 2016)

........


----------



## bigbob1 (30 Aug 2016)

Thank you for the information Brian well I am a avid user of Photoshop as I use it a lot with photography taking landscapes and wildlife and have many pictures I could use including Bikes. I will have to find out how to get black and white line drawings from a photo. I have a really good plugin called Topaz remask which will be good for cutting out the various parts of the picture or getting rid of background if I do everything in layers I can just delete the layers that are not right it will be a slow learning curve but got to start somewhere. A laser printer has arrived so thats a start.
Just south of us this weekend past we had the Thunder in the Glens Rally at Aviemore which is a HD do and I am sure you would make a fortune if you wanted with your Intarsia.


----------



## Claymore (30 Aug 2016)

...........


----------



## linkshouse (31 Aug 2016)

Rather than hijack this thread further on the subject of tracing photos for patterns....

If anyone is interested I would be happy to put together a quick tutorial on using the pen tool in Photoshop to trace photos and make patterns.

I did a quick search for similar tutorials but could only find one on Inkscape. If I'm wrong please let me know and leave it alone.

Regards

Phill


----------



## AES (31 Aug 2016)

@linkshouse:

I may never use it (I'm still "thinking about" doing Intarsia) but it's always nice to know how to do stuff, and the basics may well transfer over into doing something else, related.

So if you don't mind investing (I guess) quite a lot of time & effort into an item that may not be used (by me) then I for one would be very interested.

Thanks for a very generous offer.

AES


----------



## bigbob1 (31 Aug 2016)

Phill I would be delighted if you would put a tutorial up for Photoshop. Brian we might well have met at some time used to have a sportster and attend every year at Thunder in the Glens and Stuart Caplan used to book my band into the Academy bar at the back of Tesco's we were playing two years in a row at the rally and still am in touch with a lot of HD friends. Agree with you re digital files I have my pictures backed up on separate hard drives but as I take all my images in the Raw format they take up a lot of space when BT get their act together re fast broadband in our area will back them up to cloud as well. I had a bad experience in the past when most my 6x4 and 35mm negatives dating back to the mid sixties where destroyed so can appreciate how you feel. Thank you for the hints and tips to get started they have the Rotring pencils in Hobbycraft locally and I am trying to figure out a way to go there without the wife knowing otherwise I will never get out.


----------

